# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Zweetlucht In Kleding!

## leeuwin

:EEK!:  Ik lees veel mensen over overmatig zweten, ook over vlekken enzo. Maar weet iemand toevallig of en hoe je die vervelende luchtjes(v.h.zweten) uit je kleding kan krijgen? Hoe je er zelf vanaf komt(nare luctjes) weet ik nu wel, maar kan echt niets vinden wat die oude geur eruit zoukunnen halen! HELP!!!!! Zo zonde van een hoop leuke shirtjes!!! :Mad:

----------


## soetje

Hoi, 

Was met robijn zou ik zeggen, anders doe ze allemaal in bleekwater (het verkleurt wel).

----------


## leeuwin

Dank je voor de tip.  :Wink:  Maarre, why o why robijn??????? Ruikt lekker hoor en o zo zacht...... Ga het gelijk proberen. Bedankt nogmaals en meer tips zijn altijd welkom!

----------


## CarDani

Je oksels elke dag ontharen en vervolgens sanex deo gebruiken. Dan pas je shirt aandoen.

----------


## Den=)

Odorex extra dry helpt o0k wel  :Smile:  
m0et jj sav0nds 0pd0en.. 3 keer in de week 0fzow.. tis best een verschil..

en h0e je dat uit je kleding krijgt... geen idee..

----------


## bakca

zet je kleding een nacht in sodawater en je bent het bijna helemaal kwijt

----------


## Acnaib

ik weet niet of het goedje nog bestaat maar Febr&#232;ze heeft in een ver verleden wonderen voor mij gedaan: op de kleding sprayen, buiten hangen (BUITEN is buiten en niet binnen!!!) lekker laten luchten en weg is je transpiratie geur &#233;n de geur van febr&#232;ze

----------


## jeebee

Weet iemand dan hoe die geurtjes in de kleding ontstaan? samenstelling van het zweet oid?
Ik ben de enige in mijn familie die er last van heeft, zweet niet meer dan de anderen... oh zo vervelend, na 5 minuten ruik ik mezelf alweer...

----------


## Tazaa

soda of azijn verdund met water in een emmertje, shirt erin en een aantal uurtjes laten weken, helpt erg goed, om je shirts weer frisser te krijgen.
als het heel erg is kun je de oksels (van je shirt) ook met een prutje insmeren van soda en water, ( beter niet met donkere kleuren) een uurtje in laten trekken en erna in de wasmachien met een gewoon wasmiddel wassen.
succes,

transpiratie bestaat uit allerlei zouten en afval stoffen van voeding maar ook van cellen etc. we scheiden ook een geur af, onze eigen lichaamsgeur.
Bij dieren spelen deze geuren een rol in de wederzijdse herkenning, het afbakenen van het territorium en bij de (seksuele) aantrekkingskracht. In hoeverre deze functies - met name de laatste - ook bij mensen een rol spelen is een populair onderwerp van diverse onderzoeken. (uit wikipedia)

----------


## stinkie

Na een tip betreffende dit probleem heb ik een flesje dettol gekocht bij het kruidvat. 

Doe een klein scheutje in een (was)bak met warm water en dep hier even de stinkende plekken van je kleding in. Laat het een uurtje of drie even intrekken en was het op een normaal programma. Geloof het of niet...de geur is er helemaal uit. Helaas moet je na een paar keer dragen het ritueel weer herhalen, maar helpen doet het wel.

Het flesje is niet goedkoop, maar kost minder dan telkens nieuwe kleding kopen.

----------


## Boreas

gewoon de okselbescherms van Dryshield.nl gebruiken dan heb je nergens meer last van

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Leeuwin,

Ik gebruik sinds een aantal jaren Rexona dry. Sindsdien nooit meer last van gele plekken in witte shirts!

En om vlekken weg te halen inderdaad in bleekwater, ben je ook meteen van de stank af.  :Smile: 

Ik gebruik zelf als wasmiddel Ariel, heb nooit last van vieze luchtjes. Misschien stomme vraag van mij, maar gebruik je genoeg wasmiddel? (Beste is vloeibaar). Je kunt ook de zweetplekken, voordat je het kledingstuk wast, met wasmiddel een beetje insmeren.

Ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt!

Groetjes

----------


## Tazaa

inderdaad Four Roses, vloeibaar wasmiddel werkt ook veel beter als 'poeder' !

----------


## Boreas

Heb mij tijdens deze lange warme periode ook zorgen gemaakt over geurtjes in mijn kleding. Gelukkig heb ik met de zweet shirts die ik gebruikt heb nergens last van gehad.... Hoe hebben jullie het ervaren ?

Groeten,

Boreas

----------


## chloetje

de plekken deppen met alcohol of azyn groetjes regina

----------

